# Does the future influence the present?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My head hurts.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-lanza/future-influences-present_b_816221.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite quote from the blogger comment's:

"everyone knows Schrodinge*r's cat was killed with occam's razor"

And some physicists may have too much time on their hands:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's what I've always said. Well maybe not in those exact words. I put it more like "Sh*t happens."


----------

